# Ready to slit my throat



## L I Jane (Jun 28, 2015)

I can't believe I was so stupid!! I staked up 2 spikes on My Kemp Tower.This a.m. I went to change a stake to a longer one & I snapped the one spike off!!! It was holding at least 3 buds !!!! It's holding on by a slender thread.Someone shoot me!


----------



## Ray (Jun 28, 2015)

Believe me, you're not the first to have done that, or worse!


----------



## Justin (Jun 28, 2015)

it happens...i knocked off a whole cattleya sheath w/bud today. frustrating!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 28, 2015)

Sorry for your misfortune Jane, but anyone that has been dealing with orchids for any length of time has done that or worse. Most likely worse.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 28, 2015)

When you snap the new growth off a paph, after you have painstakingly worked to keep the thing alive, then you can complain.


----------



## Rick (Jun 28, 2015)

AAAAAAAAAAAAgh I hate when this happens.

I've done this and worse. I've pulled pots out to groom, and dropped them, breaking off spikes and damaging growths.


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 28, 2015)

I accidentally hit my phrag fritz schomburg new growt heard it snap, onlt the middle of the leaf 'broke' cant lose my most expensive phrag


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks guys--of course I've done things like this before--but to have 2 spks at least a foot long each with all the buds ,I was really babying the plant to have one gorgeous picture--aw well time to put my big girl pants on & move on.


----------



## Marco (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm sure the next time round will be much better and will hold more buds.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 28, 2015)

Now you have to cut the other one off to make it even.


----------



## AdamD (Jun 28, 2015)

I can empathize. Been there. But, look at the bright side! The other spike will have more energy for better flowers, and the plant will not be as taxed after blooming!


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 28, 2015)

I feel your pain.

Here's hoping there are other blooms to brighten your day.


----------



## jtrmd (Jun 28, 2015)

Done it plenty of times


----------



## John M (Jun 28, 2015)

Oh man, I'm so sorry for you. I know the frustration and it's horrible.


----------



## Ruth (Jun 28, 2015)

I also feel your pain. Have done this myself. If the buds were far enough along you might try putting the spike in water and see if it will bloom out.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2015)

tnyr5 said:


> Now you have to cut the other one off to make it even.




Quite possibly the funniest things I have ever seen on this forum. Don't slit your throat Jane.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 28, 2015)

...and people wonder why I don't stake my blooms! Sorry  

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 28, 2015)

Bugger (as they say in Oz)


----------



## Wendy (Jun 28, 2015)

I've done it too. :sob: I remember cleaning one of my Paphs for a show.....multi growth, several flowers.....I accidently snapped a pouch off one flower.  :rollhappy:


----------



## abax (Jun 28, 2015)

Been there, done that...more than once.


----------



## Clark (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank the maker it was you and nobody else.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 29, 2015)

I would have been so upset as well!
All that waiting, all that effort put in to taking care of the plant...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 29, 2015)

I think we all feel your pain, Jane, 'cause we've all done something similar. But that doesn't take away the anger at what happened. Just know you are among good company.


----------



## Stone (Jun 29, 2015)

The other day I snapped off the top of a Phal shilleriana spike, then the whole plant fell down from it's hanger and crushed a paph concolor which is also is spike.


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 30, 2015)

TONY !!! You are bad :rollhappy:


----------



## John M (Jun 30, 2015)

L I Jane said:


> TONY !!! You are bad :rollhappy:



Who's "Tony"?

I've done this sort of thing a number of times too. It's part of the learning curve, I guess. But, it's still very hard to take; especially when it happens to a special plant. Just this past spring, I was packing a customer's order and I dropped his Paph kolopakingii seedling on the floor, on it's head! It lost it's biggest leaf (about 10" long) and the others were smashed and broken. Arrrrrgh! The thing is that this plant was a replacement for a smaller one that this customer ordered and which did not do well over the winter, while we waited for the warmer shipping weather. Of course, I held back the damaged kolo and sent on the rest of the order. I've negotiated with my customer and we agreed that I'd keep it for a few months to be sure that the wounds healed and do not get infected. Luckily, I kept it in a bright enough spot with good air movment....and I sprayed it with Aspirin water.....and it healed it's wounds and is going to be okay. Although, it looks very badly bashed and bruised. I offered to include a free delenatii seedling to make up for the reduced value of the kolo. I was so pleased with how that plant looked when I put it on the table at packing time. Too bad I wasn't more careful!


----------

